# Sagan Tarmac Worldchampion



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

What do you think? Like or not?


----------



## RoadEye (Aug 21, 2009)

like the bike. the kit? not so much.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I like the bike even though I typically think white WC bikes look better. The kit is very Thor Hushovd, which is fine without the jacket. I prefer dark team color shorts with teh WC jersey. He's doing his thing though.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Bike looks great.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> I like the bike even though I typically think white WC bikes look better. The kit is very Thor Hushovd, which is fine without the jacket. I prefer dark team color shorts with the WC jersey. He's doing his thing though.


The rules from UCI state that the WC has to wear either white shorts or team color shorts... Tinkoff Saxo does not have black shorts, so he can't wear black shorts. Maybe they'll change the kit for next year, to incorporate black shorts.


I don't like the white kit... but it is definitely better than trying to wear the blue/fluro yellow shorts of TinkoffSaxo. I think the bike is cool, but I want to see proper shots of it and detail shots. As of now, I think Kwiato's WC bike was better.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> The rules from UCI state that the WC has to wear either white shorts or team color shorts... Tinkoff Saxo does not have black shorts, so he can't wear black shorts. Maybe they'll change the kit for next year, to incorporate black shorts.
> 
> 
> I don't like the white kit... but it is definitely better than trying to wear the blue/fluro yellow shorts of TinkoffSaxo. I think the bike is cool, but I want to see proper shots of it and detail shots. As of now, I think Kwiato's WC bike was better.


Yeah, that's why I said dark team colors shorts. I think the solid Tinkoff blue and/or blue and yellow would have looked cool personally.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Meh, I don't mind the kit. I think anything Sagan puts on would look good.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Gallery: Peter Sagan's World Champion Specialized S-Works Tarmac | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

That's it? For color? WELL DON'T MAKE ANY ARTISTIC EFFORT; IT MAY ACTUALLY REQUIRE WORK!

After firing the designer, I would have merely taken the camouflage motif of the Tinkoff-Saxo S-Works and changed the grays to the various world champion colors. BOOM! Instant sensation!

Now was that hard?


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

Hi Peter, well I didn't get fired...but did design a cool bike for a world class rider. I'll forgive you though as the pics don't do the paint justice or show any of the details I put into the design. One thing you did get right was to change the Tinkoff TdF camo to rainbow colors. Thats exactly what I did and maybe the only shortcut I took.


----------



## jumma (Dec 4, 2014)

Black bar tape and some CLX40s would look better. I don't like the really deep profiles on these frames. Looks all out of balance. Maybe some colour in the "s-works" to match the UCI colours? But then - I ride the same bike in black carbon  I love the Tarmac


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Bad Ronald said:


> Hi Peter, well I didn't get fired...but did design a cool bike for a world class rider. I'll forgive you though as the pics don't do the paint justice or show any of the details I put into the design. One thing you did get right was to change the Tinkoff TdF camo to rainbow colors. Thats exactly what I did and maybe the only shortcut I took.


I think having "S-WORKS" in the world champion colours would have been cool to add. It would stand out in the peloton.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks to me like some cheesy vinyl stickers stuck on the bike. Doesn't look like the logos and camo were painted on this one.


----------



## Brypro91 (Nov 10, 2011)

I think the best part of the bike is that the wheel speed magnet is on the rear wheel, but the sensor is on the fork


----------



## Ritsuke (Sep 11, 2015)

I, for one, am actually happy to see a black bike with the rainbow colors. I don't like white frames but that's just personal. Yeah, I like it.

The only question is why a Tarmac for the photoshoot and not the new Venge? Asking merely out of commercial/marketing views because I know he won on a Tarmac and prefers it.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Ritsuke said:


> I, for one, am actually happy to see a black bike with the rainbow colors. I don't like white frames but that's just personal. Yeah, I like it.
> 
> The only question is why a Tarmac for the photoshoot and not the new Venge? Asking merely out of commercial/marketing views because I know he won on a Tarmac and prefers it.


I don't get the feeling that many pros are in love with the new Venge. I don't know the ins and outs of it, but it doesn't seem to be a popular ride on the pro circuit. The one guy I met that got to test it at Specialized HQ said he actually like the feel of the bike on the road though because "it felt like it was fast" so who knows....


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Peter P. said:


> That's it? For color? WELL DON'T MAKE ANY ARTISTIC EFFORT; IT MAY ACTUALLY REQUIRE WORK!
> 
> After firing the designer, I would have merely taken the camouflage motif of the Tinkoff-Saxo S-Works and changed the grays to the various world champion colors. BOOM! Instant sensation!
> 
> Now was that hard?


Did you actually read the article? or just look at the pics? here's what the designer said.. the photographer obviously didn't capture the good stuff.

"“When designing Peter’s worlds bike I took three important factors into consideration," Jones said. "The first, of course, is Peter’s panache and flair on the bike. I’ve translated this into the rainbow effect paint, camouflage, and gold head badge on the bike. Second is his respect for the sport, which is represented by the placement of the names of all winners of previous world championships in the down tube logos. I felt it was important for both past winners and our newest champion to be represented in this way. And then there’s his Slovakian heritage, a design cue which I added by applying elements of the flag in the graphic, as well as transitioning the rainbow camouflage into the Slovakian flag colours on the fork and seat stay."



jumma said:


> Black bar tape and some CLX40s would look better. I don't like the really deep profiles on these frames. Looks all out of balance. Maybe some colour in the "s-works" to match the UCI colours? But then - I ride the same bike in black carbon  I love the Tarmac


It appears as if there's a Tinkoff yellow keyline around the S-Works.














Ritsuke said:


> I, for one, am actually happy to see a black bike with the rainbow colors. I don't like white frames but that's just personal. Yeah, I like it.
> 
> The only question is why a Tarmac for the photoshoot and not the new Venge? Asking merely out of commercial/marketing views because I know he won on a Tarmac and prefers it.


He didn't win the WC on the Venge, so why use it as the bike?



Bad Ronald said:


> Hi Peter, well I didn't get fired...but did design a cool bike for a world class rider. I'll forgive you though as the pics don't do the paint justice or show any of the details I put into the design. One thing you did get right was to change the Tinkoff TdF camo to rainbow colors. Thats exactly what I did and maybe the only shortcut I took.


Well done Ron... I like it, but definitely want to see better pics.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

you can also see in the S-WORKS that there is a faint text of the former world champions like the article said, and you can tell there is a rainbow sparkle over the black, that probably looks pretty cool when the sun hits it.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

mile2424 said:


> you can also see in the S-WORKS that there is a faint text of the former world champions like the article said, and you can tell there is a rainbow sparkle over the black, that probably looks pretty cool when the sun hits it.


agreed....


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

These pics are extremely low-res but you can see the rainbow effect in the paint in the photos.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

do those attachments work for anyone else? whenever anyone attaches photos, I can't see them. I assume I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

I can see them. The rainbow flakes look nice!


----------



## jumma (Dec 4, 2014)

I don't like the new Venge for looks myself. Hate the head tube design. But that's just me I guess


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Now I can see them... very cool.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Bad Ronald said:


> View attachment 309692
> View attachment 309693
> View attachment 309694
> 
> ...


That is pretty cool.


----------



## packetloss (Jun 2, 2014)

It's funny that they even stopped pretending the new Venge was any good.


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

When the first batch of PR pics floated around the internet with Sagan posing with the bike, I wasn't too amazed by it. It was similar to the "Kwaito Edition" tarmac, which I liked more. White frame with rainbow paint splatter was great! 

But the more I analyzed Sagan's new tarmac, the more I appreciated it! Rainbow glitters, previous champs etched into the SWorks logo, and transferring the subtle camo theme/rainbow was a classy touch!

Pretty sure this isn't a 1 of 1 bike... How will guys keep up with the quality control of this amazing frame?!?!


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

eugenetsang said:


> When the first batch of PR pics floated around the internet with Sagan posing with the bike, I wasn't too amazed by it. It was similar to the "Kwaito Edition" tarmac, which I liked more. White frame with rainbow paint splatter was great!
> 
> But the more I analyzed Sagan's new tarmac, the more I appreciated it! Rainbow glitters, previous champs etched into the SWorks logo, and transferring the subtle camo theme/rainbow was a classy touch!
> 
> Pretty sure this isn't a 1 of 1 bike... How will guys keep up with the quality control of this amazing frame?!?!


I agree... the more i see it/learn about it, the more i like it. As far as the QC, I think it'l be fine. Some of the Boonen bikes had similar small details and the ones I've sen all looked pretty sweet.

Eugene... you know that as soon as they come out, the boys at Strictly's will have at least one for sale. They always got the hot joints on day 1.


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> I agree... the more i see it/learn about it, the more i like it. As far as the QC, I think it'l be fine. Some of the Boonen bikes had similar small details and the ones I've sen all looked pretty sweet.
> 
> Eugene... you know that as soon as they come out, the boys at Strictly's will have at least one for sale. They always got the hot joints on day 1.



Rich... you're absolutely right! Can't wait! Nelson was teasing me when I asked if he could pull down the Kwaito edition frame for me to take a closer look. He said, you touch it, you buy it! He was also jokingly pushing me to sign up for their 1 yr no interest financing on new bike purchases. Boy, was I tempted hahaha.

Luckily for me, the Kwaito frame was a 54 or 56. If it was a 52, I'd be in major trouble with the boss lady hahaha


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

From the sprint cycling Insta...

https://instagram.com/sprintcycling/


-R


----------



## jumma (Dec 4, 2014)

That flake does look pretty darn good though. I imagine it would be spectacular in the sunlight in real life.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Bad Ronald said:


> View attachment 309719
> 
> 
> From the sprint cycling Insta...
> ...


Very Cool! The flakes by themselves would almost make for a cool WC bike!


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Bad Ronald said:


> View attachment 309719
> 
> 
> From the sprint cycling Insta...
> ...


Holy Cow that's awesome! Great job Ron!


----------



## fritzbox (Mar 11, 2008)

Cool 👍
Strong Buy


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

I already liked it but it looks even better in that last picture. The flow shiv is still probably my favorite pain job that specialized has done but this is pretty close to that. And that is despite the fact that I really can't stand the look of camo on stuff that isn't military (part of the reason I dont care too much for the normal Sagan frame).


----------



## Timmy269 (Aug 11, 2015)

Can this frame be a production frame that we can buy


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Timmy269 said:


> Can this frame be a production frame that we can buy


I don't think so as of right now but I am sure it will be available next year


----------

